# The perfect shade of Browny-Blonde?



## pinksugar (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok MUTers! I need a hand! I'm thinking of going from brunette to very pale brown, something that still looks natural with my skintone, but has a streaky, blonde-ness to it also.

I can't find a single picture of the kind of colour I'm looking for! can you guys give me some inspiration? I want something that is pale brown, with a little bit of blonde, and everything I've seen is too light or too dark.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 6, 2009)

hmm This is the closest I can find, what do you guys reckon?


----------



## internetchick (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## pinksugar (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks, that's the kind of thing I'm thinking of, but I have no idea what to google to find more images, lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 6, 2009)

That's a really pretty color, Rosie!

Here are some other girls with somewhat the same color:


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 6, 2009)

I think the Aniston or the first one Shaundra posted will look great on you. I think Emma's haircolor would wash you out a bit.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Nov 6, 2009)

I think Aniston, Audrina and the last one would look great on you! It's really just caramelish/blonde highlights all over.


----------



## Lucy (Nov 6, 2009)

like carrie in season 6?


----------

